# Ruger GP100



## Shipwreck

OK, I will admit it - eventually, I think I'll be getting a Ruger GP100 (stainless w/ the 4" barrel). I've never been a huge revolver guy, but I spotted a couple of these at a gun show a few weeks ago. I think out of all the ones I saw, this is my fav revolver visually. Next time I go to a gun show, I plan to check them out again.

I have a 1 or 2 guns ahead of it on my must buy list, but eventually, I think I'll be getting one


----------



## spacedoggy

Get it and you will love it. I think Rugers' are the best. The only thing S&W has over them is their action. When I buy a Ruger I used to have a gunsmith tune the action for me and it was the best. I tune a S&W once and never again because it made the cylinder jam and they don't need to be tune anyways. It will last forever too. It's one tough gun.


----------



## Dragon

I would have to agree Ruger revolvers are great. I got the SP101 and I love it. I have shot the GP100 and hope to add that to my collection soon.


----------



## RugerDog

Don't wait - get it now!

I've got a GP100 (4" blued) and an SP101 (DAO 2-1/4"). Both are great guns, and lots of fun to shoot. Good accuracy.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello. I purchased a 3" GP 100 a good while back and have been very pleased with it.










_I've been exceptionally well pleased with both the GP100 and the SP101 and recommend both._

Best.


----------



## hberttmank

Great choice. Nothing wrong with GP100 a trigger job won't cure. They are easy to take apart and polish up.


----------



## Shipwreck

Hey, cool review. I just finished reading it


----------



## Shipwreck

Got back from the range/gun store today - Looked at this Revolver again. It is very sweet. I think if and when I do get a revolver, this will be the 1. After I track down a P99 A/S fullsize, I think this will be the next gun on my list.


----------



## Gary_P

I have a GP100 SS 4" and a Security 6 6", love them both. 





Gary


----------



## scoop

had a security 6 and a gp100 in 4 inch barrel.both rock solid.i still own a 6 inch SS gp100.very buiseness like acuracy!ALMOST BORRING.would make an excellent pinns gun or light hunter!


----------



## riot earp

The GP's are super revolvers. The best thing about them is thier wieght. If you miss the perp with all six shots. You can throw it at him. It would be like gettin hit with a brick. :wink: 

Sieriously though they are fine revolvers. Since your gonna get one might as well go with the 6" barrel and, get the full potential out of the.357mag rnd.


----------



## Rafsob

I had a 4" GP-100 and used it for my duties as a law enforcement firearms instructor. We still had some jurisdictions that used revolvers and we had to stay current on them. I don't have that requirement anymore and thought I would like to get a GP-100 with a 6" barrel. I do a lot of hunting and thought that it would make a good hunting gun. My eyes aren't as good as they use to be so I am looking to have a scope put on it. I would go with a GP-100 any day. they are very reliable and dependable.


----------



## Revolver

In my opinion, the new Rugers seem to be superior to the new Smith & Wessons. It's only when the Rugers of any age are compared to the older Smith & Wessons(pre-Klinton-hole/pre-MIM) do the Smith & Wessons come out on top.

I too will be getting a Ruger revolver in 2007. I have yet to decide on which. The 4" is a good choice and my favorite barrel length in a revolver.


----------



## bearridge

Friend Shipwreck,

Lookin' aint shootin'. My GP100 4" jest sits good in my hands. I kin make those soda cans hop with it 'er with my SP101 with .38s. I got a dollar sez that if ya go shoot the GP100 4", it will move ta the top of yer list. 

regards
bearridge

I cannot undertake to lay my finger on that article of the Constitution which granted a right to Congress of expending, on objects of benevolence, the money of their constituents. James Madison


----------



## Spenser

Ruger is a much-malingned manufacturer, in my opinion. I think their revolvers are about as good as they get. 

Try an SP101 sometime as well. It's a good one. The first gun that was truly mine was an old security-six, and it was an excellent piece. 

Since Ruger makes titanium forgings for golf clubs, you'd think they would start making a bit of a lighter revolver. I wish they'd do a titanium job on the SP101. It would be a perfect pocket pistol, and really give Smith a run for their money.


----------



## noproblem5671

I have the six inch GP-100 and I love it. The long barel is great and gives it that real hand cannon feel. I didn't care for the finger grips on the S&Ws. When I was a kid my dream gun was a Super Red Hawk. This has the same look, but .357 is a bit more practical for my current needs than the .44.


----------



## big dutchman

i'm with the rest of them. i had a gp100(6") and still have a sp101(2.25"). really regret selling the gp100. both guns are rock solid and deliver flawless performance. i will probably end up buying another gp100 in the furture. i would give them a 100% rating.


----------



## bh-il

:smt1099 I had one of the few Ruger GP100's in 5"

I was told they were ordered for a law enforcement agency and the order 
cancelled.

They were supposedly only available form Davidson's.

It is a 5 inch stainless 357 magnum and came with a black case and extra Hogue monogrips and the original Ruger wood and rubber.

:smt1099


----------



## OrangeSkies

Good thread...

I've been wanting to pick myself up a GP100 for a while now and will definately be doing so at our next gun show (end of March) - unless I find a deal too good to refuse before then.

Thanks for all the positive input - you guys just convinced another potential GP100 buyer to go for it!

Now the questions is: Can I wait 'til the end of March to buy one?

Tick...tock...


----------



## taken

I too had a GP 100 4" stainless and really regret selling it. I found one locally by way of private sale for $300 and am almost 100% I'll make the call this weekend. It is as new only been to the range once. Shipwreck, you will not be dissapointed. My only dissapointment with this gun was it's sale.


----------



## jody johnson

Recently acquired a GP 100 w/ 3" bbl. Smooth action, sturdy, good pointer. I shoot only DA w/ a dbl action revolver, and find the Ruger to be really neat. Definitely a good buy...

And, I own/shoot both Smith and Colt revolvers..believe the Ruger to be the equal in service/utility. Ya' probably couldn't tear one of th' things up if ya' tried.....


----------



## DJWright

Get it, you'll love it. All they need is to have the insides polished up a bit. Another thing is that the 180 gr. LBT cast bullet ahead of 16 gr. "lil gun powder puts the .357 in a whole new category for hunting. The Ruger is tough enough to handle this load forever. Good shootin!


----------



## bruce333

Come on now!

This thread was started 2-1/2 years ago! Last post was over a year & 1/2 ago also.


----------

